# the scout slinsghot gen 2



## slinger2016 (Apr 9, 2016)

every time i try to shoot the scout slingshot gen 2 in TTF i get fork hits in in OTT i never got a fork hit why do i get a fork hit in the TTF configaration


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

It's easier to get fork hits in TTF than OTT.
99% of the fork hits are caused by bad pouch release.
You can know the cause and the solution here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

Watch both the Charles's videos


----------



## mr thomas (Aug 25, 2014)

I to had this problem when I switched from OTT - TTF, I carried over the habit of twisting the pouch, I found I did not need to do this with TTF perhaps this is what you are doing. I knackered an aluminium frame and my hand web, two years later it still hurts.


----------



## slinger2016 (Apr 9, 2016)

how can i aim with putting the poch on my ear without twisting the pouch


----------



## slinger2016 (Apr 9, 2016)

forgot to say i am shooting allways sideways how can i aim with putting the poch on my ear without twisting the pouch


----------



## mr thomas (Aug 25, 2014)

Try Harder !


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Not harder, longer, and with help. Get a friend or spouse or kid to watch you draw hold and release. Tell them ahead of time what to look for: forks perpendicular to ground, bands and fork making a triangle, pouch not bent out twisted, and slick release and follow through.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

